# SAMBA and anonymous access??



## lombard (Dec 12, 2002)

I'm one of only a few mac users out of hundreds of computers in my office, so obviously I'm forced to find workarounds to "get along" with everybody else (Win 98 and 2000 users).  The group of people I work with makes extensive use of Windows File Sharing, and now thanks to OS X, I'm almost a peer on the network.  I have no problems accessing any one else's shared files, and I have managed to set up Windows file sharing on my mac.  Here's where the problems begin.  Most people have a dedicated partition or folder on their PCs that they share with User Level Access, or something.  Basically, it allows others on the network access to those particular files anonymously....no user names or passwords required.  I haven't figured out how to do that yet on my mac.  All my data is on a separate partition that I'd like to share with everyone in the Windows workgroup.  I don't want to get in to the headache of setting up a separate account for each person I work with just so they can log in to my computer to grab a couple files.

Is there a way to set up the SAMBA server in OS X to allow some kind of anonymous logon that would point the user directly to the partition I want to share?  No user names or passwords required?

Thanks.


----------



## gatorparrots (Dec 12, 2002)

Yes. Download Samba Sharing Package, then create a configuration that shares your partition with "guest" access. All Windows users will have full read/write/execute permissions on that directory. (Realize the security implications of this before you do it!) Here is the download link for SSP for Jaguar: http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/xamba/ssp_2.5b3.sit?download
Here is the link for 10.1.x: http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/xamba/ssp_2.0.sit?download


----------



## lombard (Dec 16, 2002)

Awesome!  Thanks!


----------

